# Did Batman abuse Robin?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Is the evidence in continuity?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Depends on the age of consent in Gotham.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol wow


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

There were LOTS of gay lover jokes in the Batman comics. The creator of Batman had a running joke going about that. 

This was played up further in the film Batman & Robin.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

He sure grew up with psychological issues .. and a bad taste in women .


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you mean like anally? If so, yes.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

He sure did in all that fan fiction I wrote as a teenager.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what he gets for always wearing those little green panties. How was batman supposed to control himself?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

im sure he enjoyed a good rogering


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Definitely. There is no way Robin could have gotten away without being violated by Batman at least twice. At LEAST. :no


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ha ha LOL. what a thread. 

I am sure Batman abused robin.... but there needs more concrete proof of it. , so lets not jump to conclusions. 

God knows what went on inside the bat-mobile. LOL.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so you think that they ever met spiderman, and he could unleash his ''spidey senses'' in some other way ? LOL


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^ god , that Dr Who GIF makes me feel uncomfortable... 

creepy , grinning old bast**d LOL


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm , dressed like that , I suppose it is a already a fetish... LOL


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

What happens in the bat cave STAYS in the bat cave.


----------

